# expats in Italy.



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi

It is nice to see you using the forum to try and meet up with each other however it would be great if you could give us some information on living in Italy.

Can anyone provide emergency numbers?
Numbers for electric/gas supplies.
anything you think that might be of use to an expat.
English speaking doctors/dentist etc

If you are a REGULAR poster who contributes to the forum we allow personal recommendations on hairdressers, workmen, etc.. 

Come on folks there must be something in Italy you would like to share with us.. have a look at other country pages and get an idea on what could be on the Italy page.

Thanks

Maiden


----------

